
Benchmark: How Java 8 Lambdas and Streams Can Make Your Code 5 Times Slower - salzo
http://blog.takipi.com/benchmark-how-java-8-lambdas-and-streams-can-make-your-code-5-times-slower
======
dozzie
Higher-level parts of Java were almost always strapped in obnoxious way to the
language, so it's not a surprise they perform terribly. What is a surprise is
that foreach loop behaves properly.

